# New diamond resorts information group has formed



## TheLatbrats (Dec 23, 2014)

We at DRI FRIENDS WORLD WIDE would like to extend an invitation to all Diamond Resort International owners to come and take a look at our new DRI group. We are friendly, informal and love to share our experiences, thoughts, questions and yes even disappointments with Diamond International. Grab a cup of coffee, pull up a chair and take a peek at  DRI FRIENDS WORLD


https://www.facebook.com/groups/322787654592856/


----------



## Charlie Angel (Dec 23, 2014)

It has only been going a couple of days but already looks far superior to anything else like it I have seen.  Very light, friendly and helpful.  A nice site to belong to to discuss your DRI ownership and holidays in general.  I am glad I jumped on board.


----------



## artringwald (Dec 23, 2014)

TUG is still the best, partly because of the web server software that's specifically designed for forums. Facebook has the advantage that it's easier to find, but it makes it hard to organize and search forum topics.


----------



## Charlie Angel (Dec 23, 2014)

artringwald said:


> TUG is still the best, partly because of the web server software that's specifically designed for forums. Facebook has the advantage that it's easier to find, but it makes it hard to organize and search forum topics.


It is horses for courses.  As they say in their welcome message "there is something out there to suit everyone."  The early signs are that it is the most welcoming and friendly Facebook DRI forum around.  It's a complimentary site and not set up in competition with any other site on FB or elsewhere, especially TUG. Have a look and judge for yourself maybe?


----------



## kalima (Dec 23, 2014)

*I love it!*

I love the new FB site and I also love TUG....I go between the two to learn as much as I can


----------



## post-it (Jan 25, 2015)

I have requested a couple of times to be accepted to this FB group and no response.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 25, 2015)

post-it said:


> I have requested a couple of times to be accepted to this FB group and no response.



I also have requested to be accepted; but the same no response.


----------



## kalima (Jan 26, 2015)

*strange...*

I am one of the admin there....we usually send a pm asking if owner or employee of dri etc...we try to keep it members only and some FB pages may look suspicious to us so we then ask questions...please send your request again and perhaps a msg advising you are owners and not employees....


----------



## kalima (Jan 26, 2015)

*fb name*

actually if you don't mind what are your fb names and I will let the other admins know...sorry for the inconvenience we are just trying to accept quality rather than quantity and we have had a few dri employees trying to get in...I know that we can't stop them all but we do our best Hope to see you both on our site! It really is a good one


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 26, 2015)

we are all for owners sharing information any way they can!

Good luck with the group!  make sure you like the tug facebook page so we can find this and return the favor!


----------



## kalima (Jan 26, 2015)

*Absolutely Brian!*

I refer to TUG all the time I love this site! I have learned lots here and also on our page...I tell people all the time to come check out TUG Thank you


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 26, 2015)

I have change my mind. I am staying with TUG.


----------



## kalima (Jan 26, 2015)

*Confused*

I just want to clarify...we are not trying to make people choose between groups...the more knowledge we all have the more powerful we all are I love TUG and am a member of the FB group also...Thanks!


----------



## post-it (Jan 26, 2015)

kalima said:


> actually if you don't mind what are your fb names and I will let the other admins know...sorry for the inconvenience we are just trying to accept quality rather than quantity and we have had a few dri employees trying to get in...I know that we can't stop them all but we do our best Hope to see you both on our site! It really is a good one



I did receive a message today, thanks


----------



## lvdj (Feb 3, 2015)

*Can this group help me with my "issue" with DRI?*

Hi, if I join this FB group, can I get help to give away my DRI Time Share there?
Thanks.


----------



## kalima (Feb 4, 2015)

*Yes*

You can certainly advertise on the FB page.....DRI Friends Worldwide


----------



## TheLatbrats (Feb 22, 2015)

*Dri friend worldwide update*

We are proud to announce that in less than two months of giving birth to our  group "DRI Friends Worldwide" on Facebook we have gained over 500 members.

The Admin of this global site are so thrill with the participation of our members. We are here to share ideas, advice, pictures and make friends. We all have one common denominator and that is Diamond Resorts International. 

if you are an owner at Diamond please consider joining our group. Go to Facebook type DRI Friends Worldwide in the search area on the top left hand-side. Then pour a cup of your favorite drink, pull up a chair and see what we are all about.


----------

